# ich sterbe zu schnell!



## fereman (22. Mai 2012)

hi zusammen,

mein problem ist wie das thema ja sagt das ich super schnell down gehe,und meiner meinung nach auch zu wenig dmg mache.mein equip versuche ich so weit es geht auf int und ausdauer auszulegen,und hab immo diese nebenhand kugel gegen ein gelbes schild getauscht um da etwas mehr auszuhalten.ist das in ordnung so?oder soll ich doch lieber ne kugel + stab nehmen?ich spiel meistens mit nem monk oder nen barbaren zusammen udn die schnetzeln sich durch wie nix und das fast ohne schaden zu nehmen:-(

ich nutze in den fights meistens diesen roten strahl(weis namen grad nicht ) und den kettenblitz.dazu hab ich noch diesen spell der einen dmg immun macht und diesen knock back der alle gegner weg gickt und verlangsamt.kann mir jemand mal nen paar survival tricks nennen bzw sagen ob die spells so ok sind?

hab auch ne frage zu der waffe. ich hab 2 waffen eine mit int und glaub war 28 dps und eine ohne int die macht 31dps.sollte ich da lieber die mit int nehmen oder doch die mit der hohen dps, da ja die zauber dadurch staerker werden?(steht zumindst so im guide)

ist mein erstes diablo game und hab da noch nicht wirklich viel plan von.

Gruss

Fere


----------



## Zoera (22. Mai 2012)

Welches Level bist du denn? Dann könnte man dir 'n Build für dieses Level zusammen setzen.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich Spiele nen Barbaren und bin ab Albtraum ab Akt 3 auch nur noch verreckt.

Hab dann mal ein bissel was geändert und bin wesentlich mehr auf Vitalität gegangen als auf Stärke. Die 5k Life die ich da hatte waren wohl doch zu wenig, mit den 13k die ich nach den Änderungen hatte ging das dann doch wesentlich entspannter für den Rest des Spiels ^^

Ich denke mal das du wohl wie ich anfangs auch zu viel auf Schaden gegangen bist evtl... Und wer tot ist macht ja bekanntlich keinen Schaden... 

Mir hat´s jedenfalls geholfen...


----------



## fereman (22. Mai 2012)

Zoera schrieb:


> Welches Level bist du denn? Dann könnte man dir 'n Build für dieses Level zusammen setzen.




Hi Zoera,

danke fuer die antwort.ich bin 28 fast 29 .habe irgendwas um die 2400 leben:-( soll ich stur auf ausdauer gehen oder doch noch int mitnehmen?da mach ich ja garkeinen schaden mehr xD



ego1899 schrieb:


> Also ich Spiele nen Barbaren und bin ab Albtraum ab Akt 3 auch nur noch verreckt.
> 
> Hab dann mal ein bissel was geändert und bin wesentlich mehr auf Vitalität gegangen als auf Stärke. Die 5k Life die ich da hatte waren wohl doch zu wenig, mit den 13k die ich nach den Änderungen hatte ging das dann doch wesentlich entspannter für den Rest des Spiels ^^
> 
> ...



danke dir. aber da mach ich ja garkeinen schaden mehr xD ich werde es aber mal antesten:-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2012)

wenn geld hast, einfach mal auf die stärkste möglcihe waffe upgraden, die gerade möglic ist. schaden macht viel aus udn waffe bringt den meisten


----------



## fereman (23. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn geld hast, einfach mal auf die stärkste möglcihe waffe upgraden, die gerade möglic ist. schaden macht viel aus udn waffe bringt den meisten



das hab ich auch gemacht.bin etwas mehr auf ausdauer gegangen und hatte etwas loot glueck^^neue waffe bekommen und nen besseres lebenspolster und es funktioniert um einiges besser als vorher.danke fuer die tips


----------

